# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Travel Tips

## kevinjack

There have been good times, like the time your card covered your car rental insurance, or the time you got a $50 gift card in the mail from the company's rewards program. If you ever wish to unsubscribe simply reply to our Latest Travel News Daily Email with the word unsubscribe in the subject line.

----------


## potermark

Don't Take a Vacation From Health

The stress and excitement of travel can make you more likely to get sick, but if you follow a few simple tips, you're more likely to stay healthy throughout your trip — and your trip will definitely be more enjoyable. The good news is that as a teen, your immune system is as strong as an adult's, but lack of sleep and a poor diet can make it easier for you to become sick.

The first thing you should do if you're heading overseas is to find out what kinds of vaccinations you'll need in advance because different countries have different requirements. In the United States, contact your doctor or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for a list of necessary vaccinations. You'll want to allow plenty of time for this step in case you need to get vaccines that require more than one dose.
Common Travel Troubles

Three of the most common health problems that you may experience when traveling are jet lag, altitude sickness, and diarrhea. When you fly across time zones, the differing amounts of light can change your internal body clock, resulting in a condition known as jet lag. Jet lag may cause some symptoms that are bummers on a fun trip, including upset stomach, insomnia, and tiredness.

----------


## cyprusholidays

Good tips. Potermark, you explained them well and new travallers can make use of it.

----------


## stevedonald

The first thing you should do if you're heading overseas is to find out what kinds of vaccinations you'll need in advance because different countries have different requirements. In the United States, contact your doctor or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for a list of necessary vaccinations. You'll want to allow plenty of time for this step in case you need to get vaccines that require more than one dose.

----------


## hillread

Really I like your article and you have share the best tips for travel. I like to travelling very much and It is very useful tips for me and my friends. I have also share this tips with my family.

----------


## hitman

Your publish is an excellent lead on this group and it is really useful to me. I actually look ahead to have a effective take a trip guidelines. And I am happy that I discovered those guidelines here.

----------


## markcaug

When you traveling for abroad you must follow some important suggestion. First to check your travel agency's insurance criteria. Make sure that your passport and visa is valid for traveling. Use ATMs card and debit cards when you purchasing. Always traveling in group and use local transport. Be careful from strangers who traveling with you, avoid to share your plans to your co-customers.

----------


## kadentrom

If you are staying in a hostel, camping or letting an apartment, it is likely that you will have kitchen amenities available. Buying your food at a supermarket and cooking it your self will save you a lot of money. This doesn't mean that you have to eat each meal like this, but even one meal a day will save you a lot of money in the long run.

----------


## alexweins

Really I like your post and you have reveal the best guidelines for journey. I like to visiting very much and It is very useful guidelines for me and my associates. I have also reveal this guidelines with my household.

----------


## gerogecha1

Thank you for your tips. This tips help me a lot in traveling.

----------


## punkcobe

Here are some useful travel tips for safe and healthy traveling. Before traveling make sure your passport and visa is valid or not. Insure that your are not sick. Bring with some foods and health medicine and first aid kit. Know your traveling times and ticket is confirm or not. Avoid talk with strange travelers.

----------


## paulssmith

Travel tips
Travel light
Travel in positive mind

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Really I like your content and you have reveal the best guidelines for journey. I like to visiting very much and It is very useful guidelines for me and my associates. I have also reveal this guidelines with my household.

----------


## seniorlivingca

The first thing you should do if you're heading overseas is to find out what kinds of vaccinations you'll need in advance because different countries have different requirements. In the United States, contact your doctor or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for a list of necessary vaccinations. You'll want to allow plenty of time for this step in case you need to get vaccines that require more than one dose.

----------


## eunice01

Just want to share this travel tips..^_^

Travel tips for Passports and Visas. Make sure your passport is still valid, and if its not apply for a new one 3-4 months before you plan to travel. Make sure you have any other necessary travel documents or visas for the countries you plan to visit.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

In the U. s. Declares, get in touch with your physician or the Facilities for Condition Management and Avoidance for a record of necessary vaccines. You'll want to allow time for this phase in situation you need to get vaccines that need more than one serving.

----------


## helena27

Tips for Travel
Travel light
Don't carry lot of money
Take water and food

----------


## TravelBug

Thanks for the tips guys!

----------


## calgarymovers

Moving and traveling from one place to another needs proper planning and packing. Following are some suggestions to make things easy:

1. Make a list.
2. Have plenty of supplies.
3. Utilize wardrobe boxes.
4. Pack ahead.
5. Use your luggage.

----------


## innpearl01

I giving some type of tips note that ok

1. Security and Keeping Details Safe

2. Split up your valuables

3. Nalgene/Small Bottles

4. Backpack Tips

5. Plastic Bags

6.Pack in Plastic

7. Clothes

8. Split up clothes when travelling with others

9. Separate Beach Bag

10. Suitcase lovers

----------


## streamlinemovers115

Greatest travel tips: all the undisclosed discovered. Travel tips for economy money and having large time.

----------


## burceyork92

Some traveling Tips are
- Travel new places.
- Be Positive to the people you meet. 
- Always say hello to new people.
- Don't forget to carry your ID.

----------


## shaggywills

Travel tips:-
Travel light
Travel new place
Take some food and medicine

----------


## billygun

Thats good tip and I always travel light.

----------


## martina22

Do travel too heavy
Take map with you
Take compass
Take Laptop

----------


## arnoldfinch

Here are some useful travel tips, which makes your traveling very safe and healthy. First to check and prepared all the important documents such as passport, visa, medical insurance, etc.. Bring necessary cash. Book your tickets early. Use coupons while you shopping or purchasing products. Use public transports.

----------


## rennilewis

Traveling is a very good time to enjoy with family or else alone. You can select those places that feels you refreshment and enjoyment, But make sure that you should make lots of research on it and make one itinerary for that. Weather is the affected thing for your trip so make sure about the weather.

----------


## madonnas

Travel tips
Don't travel in hurry
Be friendly

----------


## eunice01

There are lot of good travel tips in this thread...

Those tips are very helpful to traveler like me...

Thanks  for sharing all you thoughts...^_^

----------


## lovelycarol

Some travel tips are:
Travel new place every year
Travel to Himalaya is best to get refresh.

----------


## davidpattrick121

The first thing you should do if you're heading overseas is to find out what kinds of vaccinations you'll need in advance because different countries have different requirements. In the United States, contact your doctor or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for a list of necessary vaccinations. You'll want to allow plenty of time for this step in case you need to get vaccines that require more than one dose.

----------


## milfordcunningham

It is a good deal because 50 dollars is not small amount for this work. You can un-subscribe for any time when you want and this is a very easy easy system to do work. You can sell your car through above given website and you will right amount of your car. You should try to join in this site because it is look genuine.

----------


## Monicastone

Europe is very good place for traveling
Berlin, Rome, Barcelona are the best place.

----------


## tellymaxx

While traveling it is necessary for a person to follow some of the traveling tips like doing proper packing, be on time, have your tickets and many more. A person should have all the information regarding the arrival of the flight or any other transport.

----------


## bretbradley1026

The most important thing to remember is know before you go.And Search or gather some information about the place you want to travel.

----------


## robinjkson

Some travel tips are
Always travel in new place
Don't make routine while traveling

----------


## jackson-sandra

London, Moscow are the best places to travel. Travel these place once in the life time.

----------


## Annespaceyy

Travel to many place as you can. Don't travel in one place again and again.

----------


## mikehussy

The Tips  given by you is really good.

----------


## Baconmi

Travel in Asian country. Asia is cheap and best. You can see beautiful places as well as beautiful people in Asia.

----------


## farny

Don't Take a Vacation From Health

The stress and excitement of travel can make you more likely to get sick, but if you follow a few simple tips, you're more likely to stay healthy throughout your trip  and your trip will definitely be more enjoyable. The good news is that as a teen, your immune system is as strong as an adult's, but lack of sleep and a poor diet can make it easier for you to become sick.

The first thing you should do if you're heading overseas is to find out what kinds of vaccinations you'll need in advance because different countries have different requirements. In the United States, contact your doctor or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for a list of necessary vaccinations. You'll want to allow plenty of time for this step in case you need to get vaccines that require more than one dose.
Common Travel Troubles


Three of the most common health problems that you may experience when traveling are jet lag, altitude sickness, and diarrhea. When you fly across time zones, the differing amounts of light can change your internal body clock, resulting in a condition known as jet lag. Jet lag may cause some symptoms that are bummers on a fun trip, including upset stomach, insomnia, and tiredness.

----------


## susanus

When you want to travel more than so many travel tips, travel advice, most senior is preparing everything such as luggage, hotel booking, food preparation, how to travel between the two tourist destination, how to change our travel etc.

----------


## Tomasim

Traveling is very fun. Traveling is knowledge. So we have to travel every time when we get free.

----------


## hotelssmilford

I have read your all post which you share above and every tips are very informative for me. Great travelling knowledge, which you share above. According to me, While travelling it is necessary for anyone to follow some tips travel such as adequate mobilisation, be on time, and many more.

----------


## Lizaaswift

We can learn lot of thing by traveling. We must travel in different places and know lot of thing.

----------


## naomiweelson

Some Travel tips are:
Make a plan
Take a map
Be positive

----------


## aliensq

Always travel light. Travel in new place. Be friendly to the people.

----------


## pretty--lady

Traveling is fun. Always travel to unknown place and don't make lot of plan while traveling.

----------


## rickyanti

Traveling is very very fun and exciting. We have to travel every year. We have to be positive while traveling.

----------


## antony

Here are some travel which one should follow while making a travel plan:
1.Pre-plan your tour and do the necessary bookings for stay and traveling.
2.Make your itinerary according to your bookings.
3.Take the necessary documents with you which includes you visa pass and id cards which includes your passport.
4.Keep a first aid kid with you always.
5.Drink clean water and avoid taking other beverages.
6.Travel overnight to save on time and staying expenses.
7.Take reference only from authentic sources.
8.Take your camera and mobile phone along and enjoy the trip.

----------


## storecoree

When you want more than so many travel tips, you most major prepares everything such as luggage, hotel booking, food preparation, how to travel between the two tourist destination, how to change our travel etc.

----------


## antony

Here are some travel tips if you are visiting Singapore. May be these tips save you some money.

----------


## christinablk

Europe is the best place to travel. I use cycling to travel. This make my cost low while traveling.

----------


## messiminaj

Make plan
Think positive
Take essential thing
Take all the document

----------


## bownsmithe

I have read your all post which you share above and every tips are very informative for me. Great travelling knowledge, which you share above. According to me, While travelling it is necessary for anyone to follow some tips travel such as adequate mobilisation, be on time, and many more.

----------


## johanssoncolin

China is the best place to travel in Asia. It is biggest country of Asia. China is rich in culture and beautiful places. China is now richest and develop country in the world.

----------


## goldfe

When you always go for traveling you must have book your tickets and hotel room online when you go for it because sometime you plan to go for traveling but you forgot to book your hotel and when you go to hotel for room so probably it will already full. It is very worst moment of your traveling also it spoil your travel trip.

-------------

----------


## DarwinKayo

When we wanna decided for traveling that time we should remind two point in your mind one is your budget and another is your destination places. Also you should check the environment of your destination place and pack the luggage as per their atmosphere. You should keep legal document with you if you are doing abroad countries visit, keep medicine, keep essential items with you, keep safety measure with you.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

The stress and excitement of travel can make you more likely to get sick, but if you follow a few simple tips, you're more likely to stay healthy throughout your trip  and your trip will definitely be more enjoyable. The good news is that as a teen, your immune system is as strong as an adult's, but lack of sleep and a poor diet can make it easier for you to become sick.

----------


## leadmanagements

I love your content and you might reveal the best guidelines for flight. I like that the visitor a lot, very useful guidelines for me and my associates. I also have these guidelines with Betty.

----------


## blynksystems

Well, these some of the tips are cool. In addition to this, I must say, that one must carry a simple outfit all the time on journeys or travel handy in your bag other than luggage. So that it becomes very easy to manage any time anywhere.

----------


## sunbrowne

I can read here all travel tips, According to me, Pre-plan your tour and do the necessary bookings for stay and traveling, Make your itinerary according to your bookings, and also Take the necessary documents with you which includes you visa pass and id cards which includes your.

----------


## stusheridan

Travel is the cornerstone in a lot of individual's lives. It doesn't matter whether you are traveling for business or pure pleasure because traveling can be just as enjoyable as it is stressful.

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

My travel tip is go to Tibet, India. The people, place  and culture are very beautiful and nice.

----------


## metropetro

Wonderful!

----------


## nickbroene

I can read here all travel tips which you share here. All tips are most important for us. According to me, While traveling it is necessary for anyone to follow some tips travel such as adequate mobilization, be on time, and many more. When you for traveling then you don't forget your medicine.

----------


## Warrenrogers

Travel is good for the human life but it is also good to take care of the health.we you go for the travel then take some general medicine for the health,take accessory things which are beneficial for travel, book your ticket, etc. these all are the best tips for the traveling.

----------


## rommalassy

London is a beautiful places in the world but most people like London.

if you need cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur from London then you can visit at
http://www..co.uk/cheap-fl...umpur-kul.aspx

----------


## pedrolavgen

Travel in positive mind
Celebrate while traveling
Don't go in war area.

----------


## jewelhdson

Traveling make us mature. We can enjoy and get many information by traveling..

----------


## ryanhollmans

Traveling is a great way to have fun and enjoyment in a better way. People should carry enough money and food at time of traveling. They should keep their luggage very carefully.

----------


## MinajKvin

Traveling is very exciting. We have to travel every year. We have to take our passport every time while traveling.

----------


## Salmatisdale

See weather news. Take your passport. See the country news where you are traveling.

----------


## johan

I found some very useful travel tips here. It really helped me a lot. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## hirephpexpert

When you planning to travels you must have to know every information  about that places such as hospitals, airport, lifestyles, people nature, currency, rules and regulations, food etc.. for more info..visit to..goo.gl/ptyNY

----------


## sonam

Use Google Earth or Google Map while Traveling. It makes us easy to travel any where in the world.

----------


## Cambellkevina

Travel make us smart. Travel in positive mind.

----------


## DamienMo

Take passport, map, food and navigator with you.

----------


## Rothvenus

Traveling is fun. We have to travel feeling we are free and we belong to whole world.

----------


## aronsmiths

From my personal experience, it would be great if you pre-bok a taxi in advance, so that you can travel hassle free. Another benefit of hiring a taxi online is that you won't bet cheated for high fares.

----------


## PerarlPoitier

Traveling is good and We have to travel. We have to take passport, travel light.

----------


## Nicollettewin

Travel with full of entertainment. No matter where we go.

----------


## Mamodepp

Travel by rail, bus,. You get understand the place by doing this.

----------


## Kateepark

Some best places in the world are
Rome
San Francisco
Dubai

----------


## Eddiesharpp

When you go on a visit at some kind of place, first thing which you have to keep on your mind is that keep first aid box with u because we never know that when some kind of accident happen with us. Keep all the information along with u and transfer all the relatives phone number with u because when disappear at any place at that time phone numbers helps you to find correct destination.

----------


## Nicolasone

China is very good country we can go there and enjoy there.

----------


## byronaldis

Planning is essential when travelling anywhere but you have to considered some good point and always aware this kind of fact like make copies of your passport details, insurance policy, travellers cheques, visas and credit card numbers.

----------


## CharlesZ

Take safe trip. Take a tips how can we get safe trip.

----------


## Murphyleen

Travel in different part of the world. you get great pleasure by traveling in different parts.

----------


## Roseballx

See map while traveling. Read traveling guide about the place.

----------


## ParisMurray

Travel give lot of benefit in our life. Travel to the Amazon, Kathmandu, Annapurna.

----------


## aronsmiths

Thanks for sharing this many great traveling tips. I have read all of them and found really helpful as well as informative. Keep sharing more such posts.

----------


## Lindaalewiss

We can use map for traveling. Without this it will be very hard to travel.

----------


## Nellen0

Its really nice and informative community today i would like to say that its relaly good tips which you posted above i want to get more useful tips from here if anyone know here than contact  here back......


Read More

----------


## Kutchers

Traveling give us relax so we have to travel every year. It makes us very strong.

----------


## Kassbilly

Be positive, learn everyday.

----------


## Shamaali

I like traveling India. Travel to 
Ladak, Rajasthan, Sikkim, Goa

----------


## Tara

Thanks for the traveling tips....

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Travel provides a person with the best possible learning experience. People more like to plan travelling with family in vacation. I think many travel tips like have all details about travel place, book hotel and flight in advance, take all necessary things and many more.

----------


## martinguptill

Travelling is a passion for many people and there are many things that the traveller should consider in hid mind before going for that before safety is very important for all.

----------


## Melsharapova

We can travel Batavia. Batavia is just a short drive from major attractions like Niagara Falls and bustling cities.

----------


## demiCarlos

Traveling by different vehicle have different experience so always travel in different vehicle.

----------


## ResseMurfi

We travel to be fresh. So we must travel every year.

----------


## Kevinstv

I like to travel whole world. Every part of the world.

----------


## surendra1

visit makemytrip.com

----------


## surendra1

you can visit to makemytrip.com
for best travel deal

----------


## Edwardleema

Perfect holiday destination
Rome
Chicago
Kashmir

----------


## ThierrySimpson

Auckland, New Zealand,
Vienna, Austria

----------


## Bellamymartin

Some best places for travel
Singapore
Guangzhou
Tianjin
Santiago

----------


## PamelaSafina

Traveling make us healthy.

----------


## kathycarter

There are many things Americans need to know before embarking on international travel. Many things about other countries are familiar while different aspects are dramatically different. Being prepared for these similarities and differences will help you have a more pleasant trip. There are many rules and regulations that must be followed when crossing borders. Knowledge is essential.

----------


## Carolsafin

Traveling make us more knowledgeable. So we get refresh by that.

----------


## rajnish

Travelling is the best thing in the world,if anybody shared some tips about travelling then take them seriously because they feel those things,so thanks for giving the travel tips in this thread.

----------


## Britneycandy

Travel these places : Bangkok, Swizerland, Paris, Denmark.

----------


## Andrewstill

Always use map. Travel in safe place.

----------


## Gibsontvz

Train travel is cheapest way of traveling so if you like to travel cheap travel by train. .

----------


## winstonsalem

Here are 5 tips on budget travelling

1. Plan early
2. Stalk those sites
3. Sign up for deals
4. Walk, walk, and walk
5. Make (international) friends

----------


## Shaniastreep

Travel making friends. talk with them. Learn local language.

----------


## Yellowgreen

Kolalampur
London

----------


## Joethomascole

Take all document
Use map for traveling.

----------


## riverrider

The most important thing to consider when traveling is to take care of your as well as your familys health. Planning and packing is the second most important to consider of. You can also consider taking help of travel agencies. Last, but not the least, you can also consider the tips submitted by users for countries and cities worldwide.

----------


## kathycarter

Do extensive research about the target market of your company before you begin work on the travel brochure. For example, find the cultural curiosity of your target market, their favorite food items and their interests. This research will guide you to make the brochure more informative for the targeted tourists. A good brochure should influence the tourists and compel them to visit your advertised destination.The first page should be striking as it creates the first impression of the entire brochure.

----------


## Henrydio

Travel by using train, bus, cycle, bus. You get different experience

----------


## Stewardlucy

Travel light
Don't forget to take camera
Take all the document needed

----------


## Keirabanks

If you want to travel high mountain you can travel Himalaya country.

----------


## AleenCliff

We have to travel once a year
We can visit place listening to the news
We have to take all document

----------


## MileyDiamond

Travel once a year so we get fresh.

----------


## SteveConniff

Learn from mistakes

----------


## limoservices

Here are some more suggestions for traveling abroad:

1. Sign passport, and fill in the emergency information
2. Check your overseas medical insurance coverage
3. Familiarize yourself with local conditions and laws
4. Hire a car rental services online

----------


## Cooperstars

Travel in high mountain. We can view magnificent landscapes from there. .

----------


## mousumi907

Have a copy of your passport with you at all times, and offer that out instead of your real passport.

----------


## Monicathorn

Monaco (Europe)
Grand Canyon (USA)

----------


## colt_peter

hello friends

Travel tips is bellow


Sign passport, and fill in the emergency information
Leave copies of itinerary and passport data page
Contact us in an emergency
Familiarize yourself with local conditions and laws

----------


## NicollettecanD

Best tips is Travel by listening to the news about places, temperature, government.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes many types of tips is necessary for travelling time because it's good for you and  you  are safely travel your tour and take enjoy. travelling time occur many problem and you have your family children than you are going other countries it is necessary for tips.

----------


## pollys

Google Map perhaps? It really helps a lot!

----------


## Harrisondekker

Niagara Falls in Canada is the best place for traveling.

----------


## Mrzkarolna

You can travel in Banff (Canada).

----------


## Cillianwonder

Best place in the world to travel is in Italy. We can find beautiful art there.

----------


## lesliystewart

Travelling is a fascinating way to discover and know the world. It is always good to travel for fun and be able to see things that you have never seen before. There are many travel tips like consult any famous travel agent, know about all details of travel place in advance, pack all necessary things and many more.

----------


## Imangreen

Travel peace country. Be good to all the people.

----------


## DamienKeys

I haven't travel anywhere but I like to travel in Rio De Janeiro.

----------


## Cybillpr

Travel in different places according to your budget.

----------


## Swankwill

Koh Samui (Thailand) is very beautiful place to travel.

----------


## Ashleytina

Always carry passport with you.

----------


## Genespears

Dubai
Nice
Rome
Shenzhen

----------


## Harrisondench

Travel in Asia. Asia have many beautiful places.

----------


## Wekjulie

I have been Auckland in New Zealand. It very beautiful place I have been.

----------


## Alekcosby

Always Travel light.

----------


## janetrudolph

good tips..... thanks

----------


## Ironrida

Some best place to travel are Oahu, US and Bali, Indonesia.

----------


## travelinstyle

Before planning a travel, be sure you save for it to have a worry free vacation... Plan ahead of time. List down everything from hotel accommodation, to itinerary, to plane ticket to luggage to travelmates!

Cheers!

----------


## noah21

Thank you for sharing some knowledge, This would really help.

----------


## herryjohn

Have a medical check-up. Make sure you are healthy before you travel. Have a dental check-up. Pack a medical kit for yourself and any children travelling with you. 


dentist mount dora

----------


## Wheives

Traveling is a very good time to enjoy with family or else alone. You can select those places that feels you refreshment and enjoyment, But make sure that you should make lots of research on it and make one itinerary for that. Weather is the affected thing for your trip so make sure about the weather.

----------


## RebeccaWright

This article is very much helpful for the students if they are also deciding to make a travel./ So thank  you...

----------


## Paultayloor

I would like to say about it these days car rentals are getting more and more popular. Its a fact that our cars are part of our everyday lives and we can't imagine being without them. However, we can't take our car each and ever place. In such situations, renting a car is the best thing to do.

----------


## ChrisJones

when you don't know about Car Rental people used rental cars when they visit some city or country.and business lease a car is a certanly one of the most car haire compaines in USA.

----------


## r.andrews

yeah thanks for sharing man!

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this many travel tips. Many of them were new and helpful too. I would like to add one too, when traveling make sure that you are carrying latest smartphone gadgets such as powerbanks, gps and waterproof mobile covers.

----------


## Suzie Johnson

I travel with my dog. It's important to make sure your dog is behaved and comfortable with many different situations.
This blog post I found has some good advice on trag your dogs.
https://www.dogids.com/blog/puppy-trag-tips-and-advice/


Cheers!

----------


## davidsmith36

Health is wealth. You cannot enjoy food with a bad stomach, The  first thing in planning is should be find the appropriate place where food is not an issue.

----------


## rivmerlin

Hi, I also think that being healthy during the trip is very important and for that we should have to avoid eating the junk food, and take the sufficient rest. I have seen so many people gets excited about their trip and to travel as much as they can in the limited time so, they do compromised with their sleeping and rest time. Please take as much as rest which our body is needed otherwise you will get sick and it will ruin your entire trip.

I will also keep your tips in my mind during my amsterdam to berlin trip. 

Thanks!

----------


## bauce

Traveling is the best way to take relief. Travel as much as you can because you will learn new things from traveling.

----------


## martinsimmons748

Great tips...

----------


## KindaichiShota

There are few tips which I found listing as below.

1. Avoid peak travel dates.
2. Shop around.
3. Know your airports.
4. Plot connections carefully.
5. Leave early.
6. Pack wisely.
7. Take advantage of shortcuts.
8. Travel early or late in the day.
9. Consider package deals.
10. Keep your cool.

----------


## certvalue111

hello.. here are some travel tips I would like to share
1. Patience Is Important
2. Back Everything Up
3. Take Lots Of Photos
4. Theres Always A Way
5. Keep An Open Mind
6. Dont Be Afraid
7. Eat Local Food
8. Dont Plan Too Much

----------


## RoberLewis

these tips all of the people have shared has helped a lot to someone who is travelling for first time.

----------


## Rettu

I know that now after the worldwide lockdown, many people want to return to travel. Many are very tired of home and require a change of scenery. This year I also want to go on vacation. I know that the rules of travel have changed all over the world and in order not to miss new tips from more experienced travelers, I often read articles on portals of other countries. Foe example, in this article https://www.monaco-tribune.com/en/20...-nice-airport/ is an official step-by-step instruction on how to take a coronavirus test at Nice airport. It might be very helpful for someone on this forum.

----------


## railrecipe

Hii there, I have gone through your post. You have shared a good travel tips to us. We would implement your ideas in our future travels.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

There are some useful tips once can follow while travelling to any places, Always bring a towel with you. Purchase a compact backpack or suitcase. Pack as little as possible. But don't forget to bring extra socks. Bring a second bank card and a credit card with you. Use no-fee bank cards whenever possible. At least once, go on a solo trip. Don't be hesitant to consult a map. Also, tour guide is very important. During my trip to Iceland. I took the help of my tour guide (Discover Iceland).

----------

